# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  @صلوا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يوميا @ ..

## كلام عقل

* اللهم صلى على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم  تسليما كثيرا بكل ماتعلم ومالانعلم ..

اللهم بارك على حبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم بكل ماتعلم ومالانعلم .
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*[frame="7 80"] 
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــقـــــبـــــــــل بــــــــهـــا دعـــــــــــــاءنـــــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــســـمــع بـــهــا اســــتــغــاثــتــنــا و نـــــداءنــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــســـــــــــلــــم بــــــــهـــا إيـــــــــمــــانـــنــــا 
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــــقـــــــــــوي بــــــــهـــا ايـــــــــقـــــانـــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــــغــــــفـــــــر بــــــــهـــا ذنـــــــــــــوبـــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــســـــــــتـــــر بــــــــهـــا عــــــيــــــوبـــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــحــفــظــنــا بـهـا مــن اكــتــســاب الـســيــئـات
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــوفــــقــــنـــا بــهـا لــعــمــــل الــصــالــحــات
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــــفــــــلــــــح بـــهــا عـــمــا يــــــرديــــــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــكـــســـــــــب بـــهــا مــــا يــــنــــجــــيــــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــجــــــنـــــب بـــهــا عــنـــا الــشــــــر كــلــه
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــمـــنـــحـــنـــا بـــهــا الـــخـــــــــيــــــر كــلــه
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــصـــــلـــــح بـــهــا أحــــــــــــــوالــــــــنـــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــعــصـمــنــا بــهـا مـن الـمـعـصـيـة و الـغـوايـة
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــرزقــنــا بــهـا اتــبــاع الـســـنــة و الجــمـاعــةاللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــبـــعــــدنـــا بـــهــا اقـــــتـــــران الآفــــــــات
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــكــلـــؤنــا بـــهـا عــن الـــزلات و الـهــفــوات
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــــحــــــصــــــل بـــهــا آمــــــــــــالـــــــــنـــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــخـــلـــص بـــهــا لــــك أعــــــمـــــالـــــــنــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تـــجـــعـــــل بـــهــا الـــتـــــقــــــــوى زادنـــــــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــــزيـــــــد بــهــا فــي ديــــنــــك اجـــتــهــادنــا
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد صلاة تــرزقــنــا بــهـا الاســــتــقــامـة فـي طــاعــتــك
اللهم صل على سيدنا و نبينا محمد 
[/frame]
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير الانام وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد .
*

----------


## كلام عقل

*اللهم صلى وسلم على خير الانام صلى الله عليه وسلم .

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اللهم صلى محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم
ملحوظة : هناك بوست مشابه لهذا البوست 
علي الرابط :
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/showthread.php?t=45
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*اللهم صلى محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.
*

----------


## طه شبرا

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه ومن تبعه الي يوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و أنعم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و أنعم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و أنعم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و أنعم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك و أنعم على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
*

----------

